# Ross Cardiac question?



## mykdgreen (Dec 14, 2008)

How much do yall think i should charge for it ?


----------



## B-tech fanatic (Mar 14, 2006)

What year? Bare bow, or all setup?


----------



## mykdgreen (Dec 14, 2008)

Its a 2007 ross cardiac , 5 pin tru glo site, limb savor stabilizer


----------



## DTales (Dec 5, 2008)

The Ross Cardiac is a great bow but as a whole does not have much resale value. I bought mine NIB for $375 here on AT last year. My guess is bare bow $200-$225 and with your accessories add $50. Start on the higher side as people here on AT will undoubtably offer you less. Good luck!


----------



## CHOCHIGHHORN (Jan 31, 2010)

Why the low resale on ross bow ????


----------



## B-tech fanatic (Mar 14, 2006)

I sold my 08 cardiac a few months ago, with a viper sight, stabilizer and alpine rest for $320, and I paid for shipping.


----------



## mykdgreen (Dec 14, 2008)

Thank yall so much !!!!


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

i just sold a 2008 Ross CR331 for $350 bare bow today


----------



## mykdgreen (Dec 14, 2008)

the reason being is that i got a good buddy goin to sell me a drenalin which i like for 400 thats why iam goin to sell my ross cuz i like the mathews!


----------



## cleggy (Aug 26, 2006)

A guy named dahattok here on AT has new 2008 Cardiacs shipped tyd for $285. I bought 2 !!!! :darkbeer:


----------



## nogg (Sep 2, 2006)

Hey I hate to hijack a thread,never done it,but if anyone has 60lb limbs for cardiac pm me.


----------

